# Quiz



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2010)

Who or what is a 'cellar rat'?

1. a device used to clean pipes and hoses
2. a mouse like rodent that feeds on wine barrels
3. a boot brush used to stop the spread of Phylloxera
4. Robert Parker's dog
5. a junior member of the winemaking team


----------



## ffemt128 (May 17, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Who or what is a 'cellar rat'?
> 
> 1. a device used to clean pipes and hoses
> 2. a mouse like rodent that feeds on wine barrels
> ...




I'll take a guess and say *5. a junior member of the winemaking team*


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2010)

# 2


----------



## pwrose (May 17, 2010)

Im going with #5 as well
5. a junior member of the winemaking team


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2010)

Cellar Rat: very much like the common Stool Pigeon. The cellar rat is best known for being a snitch during prohibition times. The cellar rat was most often a young boy who was enclosed in a large wine barrel and placed in a cellar to watch for bootleggers and runners who would attempt to move copious amounts of illegal wine and other alcohols late at night to avoid the authorities. After completing his snitching duties the boy was then racked out of the barrel and paid $0.50 for his help. The practice did not last long mostly due to the barrels becoming tainted by Cellar Rat Pee which was not as highly sought after as the more famous Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2010)

Roflmao


----------



## pwrose (May 17, 2010)

Now that was just uncalled for, I think I left some pee in the floor from that.

BTW, I really sucked at quiz 14. To many region questions.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 17, 2010)

I would have figured (without multiple choice) that it was chicks that hang out at homebrew shops but don't really brew/vint.

Not to be too explicit, but when i wrestled, we used to have "ring rats", the females that hung behind the place at the dressing room door waiting for the wrestlers to go to their cars.

That being said i chose #5.


----------



## CoachPieps (May 17, 2010)

I chose #5


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2010)

*Quiz Update*

Awesome job.  You guys were right on with #5. So lets try something a little tougher..

*Which vine training system is this?*







1. Geneva Double Curtain
2. Scott-Henry
3. Smart-Dyson
4. Running Wolf gone wild
5. Lyre


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 17, 2010)

on this one, i shall also say #5. (a pattern? LOL.)


----------



## Wade E (May 17, 2010)

#3 but looks a little different from what Ive seen, I like the looks of this one better.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 18, 2010)

I graduated from the school of hard knox. My guess #2


----------



## pwrose (May 18, 2010)

I have to go with #4,,, there is no way it is any of those other ones they make to much sense.


----------



## jtstar (May 18, 2010)

I would have to say # 1 nothing else sounds right to me


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> on this one, i shall also say #5. (a pattern? LOL.)



You Are Correct!!


----------

